# Betta fish coloring?



## andama08 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, I have owned a couple of betta fish when I was younger. I went to walmart a week ago and found this poor guy all by himself. I know you are not supposed to buy the fish from walmart because you are only supporting them by doing it, but I couldn't bring myself to leave him there so I caved and bought the poor guy. In the past I have bought betta fish that had dull colors and as I fed them their coloring became more brilliant. I was wondering, do you think this guy is naturally this color? Or will he get more coloring as I feed him betta pellets? I know bloodworms and stuff are best but I am in college and there is no pet store in town, so I have to get what the local Walmart sells. He is not sick at all and I have been watching very carefully for any disease these first few days.


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

He might brighten up a little bit, but he looks to be a pineapple. They don't get too bright, but they're still pretty 

congrats on the new fish!


----------



## andama08 (Jan 31, 2011)

Haha, his scales do remind me of a pineapple! Thanks so much


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

oh, he is preeetty!


----------



## HarleyRigid (Dec 26, 2010)

Yup, certainly looks like a pineapple.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

andama08 said:


> Hi, I have owned a couple of betta fish when I was younger. I went to walmart a week ago and found this poor guy all by himself. I know you are not supposed to buy the fish from walmart because you are only supporting them by doing it, but I couldn't bring myself to leave him there so I caved and bought the poor guy. In the past I have bought betta fish that had dull colors and as I fed them their coloring became more brilliant. I was wondering, do you think this guy is naturally this color? Or will he get more coloring as I feed him betta pellets? I know bloodworms and stuff are best but I am in college and there is no pet store in town, so I have to get what the local Walmart sells. He is not sick at all and I have been watching very carefully for any disease these first few days.


Hehe I know EXACTLY where you got that tank. Ive got Chewie in one until cycling is done on the 5g! haha


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

He is BEAUTIFUL just as he is, IMO!!!! I don't think I would have left him there, either! That's why on the rare occasion I DO go to Wal-Mart, I don't go look at the bettas.


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Lion Mom said:


> He is BEAUTIFUL just as he is, IMO!!!! I don't think I would have left him there, either! That's why on the rare occasion I DO go to Wal-Mart, I don't go look at the bettas.


So glad my walmart stopped selling fish! Although, my petstore isnt any better.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

He is gorgeous! But I think he has fin rot


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> He is gorgeous! But I think he has fin rot


No he doesn't - that is just dark purple coloring on his tail.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Hmm, then I think I will post a thread for Chiquito since I think he really does have it. I will post pics so I can be sure before I start treatment. I guess I am just paranoid, every dark edge I see is fin rot! lol


----------



## andama08 (Jan 31, 2011)

turtle10 said:


> Hmm, then I think I will post a thread for Chiquito since I think he really does have it. I will post pics so I can be sure before I start treatment. I guess I am just paranoid, every dark edge I see is fin rot! lol


Haha, yeah I had problems with Ick before and I'm always paranoid of that. My brothers betta got fin rot once and it was horrible because we didn't have any experience with that  But I've been watching him closely, especially this first week here.

I've never heard of a pineapple betta before, now I feel really lucky to have him because he is different from the ones I have seen


----------



## andama08 (Jan 31, 2011)

cjayBetta said:


> Hehe I know EXACTLY where you got that tank. Ive got Chewie in one until cycling is done on the 5g! haha


Ha! I recognize that colored gravel in your avatar as well  I am sure he will be happy when he gets a bigger tank, when I get home he can have one of our 5 gallon tanks and he will be one happy fish.


----------



## plakatfighter123 (Jan 15, 2011)

i cant find those kinda of bettas around lol but its beatified


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

Your betta is really pretty! I've actually been looking for one in that pineapple color for a long time. I have yet to see one after going to many stores. I remember having a yellow betta when I was a child.


----------



## bettamaniac (Jan 6, 2011)

he looks like a male I had that didnt have black on his scales but it was barely noticeable an interesting fact is that when I was cleaning his tank and getting ready to put him in he fell out of the net and fell three feet and hit the ground but he still lived for a good amount of time afterwards (I dont really remember how long)


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

He's absolutely beautiful! I love his color...


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Love your rescue! Your decor compliments his colors well. Glad he is doing well!


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I found one JUST like him at Petco that other night and brought him home with me along with a home for him. Pineapple is a beautiful color.


----------

